# Anna - Black Irish Dumbo Rex



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi everyone!

On Saturday I brought home my new baby from Bleu Royale - a four and a half week old girl whom I've named Anna (her personality reminded me of Anna from Frozen). I haven't decided if I want to name her Meliana and call her Anna for short, or if I just want to stick with Anna. I'm leaning toward the latter now, although the former was my original plan. I didn’t do quarantine since the breeder’s line is free of myco, and neither of them has been around any other rats. I showed her to Charlotte once I got her home, and they became friends right away. Charlotte has been a little dominant since Anna is so young, but they’ve worked it out and like to cuddle when I have them both out. I’m keeping them in separate cages for now just in case. 

Here are some photos of little Anna:
























Here are some photos of the two together. The one on my shoulder is the first time they met.
















Hope you enjoy! Anna is a lot less timid than Charlotte, which makes taking photos of her easier.


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Aww, they are both super adorable! <3


----------



## chichi (Feb 22, 2015)

So cute! Is she an Anna because she keeps knocking on Charlotte's cage door and asking to play?
Now you have that song in my head.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Cute ears, she looks like a mouse.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

My name is Anna, I wish I was that adorable xD


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!!! Such a beauty!


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwwww, I'm such a sucker for dumbos. She will be one classy lady, learning to play piano and squeek French!


----------



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww, they're both very cute!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness! How freakin' adorable! I love little (mostly) black ratties!


----------

